# dvd player with USB port or can I add one to my dvd player?



## bhush_18 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would like to know if there is any DVDplayer which has USB port so that I can view images / movies or listen the songs?
Or else can I add a USB port/card to my DVD player (any make)?


----------



## legolas (Dec 27, 2005)

well, there is a portable dvd player from *benq* i googled out... go *here*

but, incase u r to see them in ur comp, y wud u go for this instead of a DVD writer/reader? u mean the same case of travelling issues?

/legolas


----------



## bhush_18 (Dec 27, 2005)

Assuming that I do not have comp, then this will be the way to read from an external HDD USB conectivity or USB flashdrive, through DVDplayer not necessary it should be portable.


----------



## d (Dec 27, 2005)

u might be able to get some high end DVD players with USB ports...my dad's SACD player has firewire output <i think>   i'm not allowed near his setup at all <its musical fidelity, btw> and as far as flash drives are concerned, i saw a samsung DVD player tht cld read DivX and such formats from memory cards or SD, CF cards etc. otherwise, u'll hv to look for a portable media player or devices such as the X-Box.


I just had a peek now....no USB on the SACD player....  :roll: for all the money it cost, i'd hv thought it'll hv it....but the sound is just out of the world....its unbeleivable....hope i inherit the setup as it is someday


----------

